# ci vuole silenzio, lo so, ma....



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

oggi ho sentito una notizia che mi ha fatto rabbrividire non tanto per la notizia in sè ma per le implicazioni e magari non è del tutto vera.
Ho sentito che non ci sarà un funerale per Eluana ma solo una benedizione...spero che sia una decisione del padre perchè se invece fosse una decisione della nostra benemerita Chiesa potrei avere un conato di vomito...
qualcuno ne sa di più?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

*ale*



Aleluja ha detto:


> oggi ho sentito una notizia che mi ha fatto rabbrividire non tanto per la notizia in sè ma per le implicazioni e magari non è del tutto vera.
> Ho sentito che non ci sarà un funerale per Eluana ma solo una benedizione...spero che sia una decisione del padre perchè se invece fosse una decisione della nostra benemerita Chiesa potrei avere un conato di vomito...
> qualcuno ne sa di più?


è del Padre.

anche io ho avuto un attimo di .....


----------



## tatitati (10 Febbraio 2009)

ha chiesto una cosa giusta.. niente funerale, niente clamore... ha fatto bene.
anime in pena avranno pace


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è del Padre.
> 
> anche io ho avuto un attimo di .....


 ok. grazie.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

però ci può essere benissimo un funerale privato...parlare "solo" di una benedizione, ma forse ho capito male il senso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> però ci può essere benissimo un funerale privato...parlare "solo" di una benedizione, ma forse ho capito male il senso...


Si può normalmente scegliere tra un funerale con messa e una semplice benedizione.
Dipende generalmente se si desidera/prevede la presenza di molte persone. Si propende per la benedizione quando ci si aspetta poche persone. In questo caso forse per la ragione opposta.
Mi sembra coerente comunque per chi la considerava morta da 15 anni.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2009)

Farà cremare anche il corpo...cenere alla cenere...e che si spengano i riflettori finalmente...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

è diventato ulteriormente un caso mediatico con le dimissioni di mentana sul caso matrix.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è diventato ulteriormente un caso mediatico con le dimissioni di mentana sul caso matrix.


Mentana mi è simpatico ma in questo caso secondo me l'ha fatta fuori dal vasino...a meno che non cercasse l'occasione giusta per andarsene..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mentana mi è simpatico ma in questo caso secondo me l'ha fatta fuori dal vasino...a meno che non cercasse l'occasione giusta per andarsene..


a me non sembra. Credo abbia ragione anche se l'intento non era certo di bontà de core il fatto che ci sia da incazzarsi è legittimo


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può normalmente scegliere tra un funerale con messa e una semplice benedizione.
> Dipende generalmente se si desidera/prevede la presenza di molte persone. Si propende per la benedizione quando ci si aspetta poche persone. In questo caso forse per la ragione opposta.
> Mi sembra coerente comunque per chi la considerava morta da 15 anni.


ma anche senza la benedizione in caso di funerale ateo. in questo caso non saprei.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

ma se si è atei che funerale si fa?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se si è atei che funerale si fa?


un funerale civile. leggi cosa lasciò scritto garibaldi prima di morire.

_«Siccome negli ultimi momenti della creatura umana il prete, profittando dello stato spossato in cui si trova il moribondo e della confusione che sovente vi succede, s’inoltra e, mettendo in opera ogni turpe stratagemma propaga, con l’impostura in cui è maestro, che il defunto compì, pentendosi delle sue credenze, ai doveri di cattolico; in conseguenza io dichiaro che, trovandomi in piena ragione, oggi non voglio accettare in nessun tempo il ministero odioso, disprezzevole e scellerato di un prete, che considero atroce nemico del genere umano e dell’Italia in particolare. E che solo in stato di pazzia o di ben crassa ignoranza, io credo possa un individuo raccomandarsi a un discendente di Torquemada»_.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un funerale civile. leggi cosa lasciò scritto garibaldi prima di morire.
> 
> _«Siccome negli ultimi momenti della creatura umana il prete, profittando dello stato spossato in cui si trova il moribondo e della confusione che sovente vi succede, s’inoltra e, mettendo in opera ogni turpe stratagemma propaga, con l’impostura in cui è maestro, che il defunto compì, pentendosi delle sue credenze, ai doveri di cattolico; in conseguenza io dichiaro che, trovandomi in piena ragione, oggi non voglio accettare in nessun tempo il ministero odioso, disprezzevole e scellerato di un prete, che considero atroce nemico del genere umano e dell’Italia in particolare. E che solo in stato di pazzia o di ben crassa ignoranza, io credo possa un individuo raccomandarsi a un discendente di Torquemada»_.












  grazie


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mentana mi è simpatico ma in questo caso secondo me l'ha fatta fuori dal vasino...a meno che non cercasse l'occasione giusta per andarsene..



se l'occasione l'ha trovata ha fatto bene due volte.

Mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Garibaldi ...orpo !!!


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Garibaldi ...orpo !!!


mi ha sempre fatto un sangue quell'uomo!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha sempre fatto un sangue quell'uomo!!




all'anima...ma questo lo fa  davvero...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un funerale civile. leggi cosa lasciò scritto garibaldi prima di morire.
> 
> _«Siccome negli ultimi momenti della creatura umana il prete, profittando dello stato spossato in cui si trova il moribondo e della confusione che sovente vi succede, s’inoltra e, mettendo in opera ogni turpe stratagemma propaga, con l’impostura in cui è maestro, che il defunto compì, pentendosi delle sue credenze, ai doveri di cattolico; in conseguenza io dichiaro che, trovandomi in piena ragione, oggi non voglio accettare in nessun tempo il ministero odioso, disprezzevole e scellerato di un prete, che considero atroce nemico del genere umano e dell’Italia in particolare. E che solo in stato di pazzia o di ben crassa ignoranza, io credo possa un individuo raccomandarsi a un discendente di Torquemada»_.


Questo lo scrisse non ancora morente, mentre se vai a Caprera una delle cose che ti dicono le guide è che proprio sul letto di morte decise di confessarsi....


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo lo scrisse non ancora morente, mentre se vai a Caprera una delle cose che ti dicono le guide è che proprio sul letto di morte decise di confessarsi....


le guide dicono tante cose... 3/4 delle quali sono ad uso e costume del folklore.


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

L'ennesima balla inventata dalla Chiesa?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'ennesima balla inventata dalla Chiesa?


A pensar male eh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se ricordo bene vi erano o testimonianze o un dipinto che lo ritraeva col prete a fianco...


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A pensar male eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che discorsi.
se stai morendo e ti piazzano li un pretaccio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ci credo.
e non ti permettere sai??


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A pensar male eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e un ipod con la registrazione....


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può normalmente scegliere tra un funerale con messa e una semplice benedizione.
> Dipende generalmente se si desidera/prevede la presenza di molte persone. Si propende per la benedizione quando ci si aspetta poche persone. In questo caso forse per la ragione opposta.
> Mi sembra coerente comunque per chi la considerava morta da 15 anni.


adesso ho capito..non avevo tutti gli elementi...premettendo che sono prevenuto (non con tutti..ieri sera ho sentito un Ersilio Tonini che ha dato in pratica dell'imbecille a Baget Bozzo - si scrive così? - ma non è che ha fatto tutto 'sto sforzo comunque) con la chiesa e quindi ho pensato che avesse negato il funerale...
grazie.

PS: e Mentana ha fatto più che bene esattamente come chiunque ha fatto il proprio lavoro in tv quella sera...non è che io o altri abbiamo smesso di lavorare per questo luttuoso evento e non sta scritto da nessuna parte che gli "operatori" della tv (se lo fanno ok, ma secondo me non dovrebbero essere giudicati negativamente se continuano a fare il loro lavoro come chiunque altro) debbano fermarsi. Certo che uno speciale di Matrix ci stava sicuramente più del GF.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se si è atei che funerale si fa?


Se qualcuno vuole dire qualcosa con amici e parenti intorno, la dice, poi si va al cimitero.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> adesso ho capito..non avevo tutti gli elementi...premettendo che sono prevenuto (non con tutti..ieri sera ho sentito un Ersilio Tonini che ha dato in pratica dell'imbecille a Baget Bozzo - si scrive così? - ma non è che ha fatto tutto 'sto sforzo comunque) con la chiesa e quindi ho pensato che avesse negato il funerale...
> grazie.
> 
> PS: e Mentana ha fatto più che bene esattamente come chiunque ha fatto il proprio lavoro in tv quella sera...non è che io o altri abbiamo smesso di lavorare per questo luttuoso evento e non sta scritto da nessuna parte che gli "operatori" della tv (se lo fanno ok, ma secondo me non dovrebbero essere giudicati negativamente se continuano a fare il loro lavoro come chiunque altro) debbano fermarsi. Certo che uno speciale di Matrix ci stava sicuramente più del GF.




ersilio tonini è uno dei pochi che mi piace assai.


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ersilio tonini è uno dei pochi che mi piace assai.


 
madonna.....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ersilio tonini è uno dei pochi che mi piace assai.





Brugola ha detto:


> madonna.....


io lo detesto!!
c'è massimo lopez su radio101 che lo imita da Dio


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

Non so cosa abbia detto a proposito, ma non è un Teologo ottuso o banale.

le rare volte in cui l'ho ascoltato ho avuto modo di apprezzarlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

Buon giorno bestie...nessun danno oggi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Gente, ma voi ci andreste alla cerimonia funebre di Eluana? A me sembra che la maggior parte di quelli che si affollano nelle piazze per i funerali famosi lo facciano solo per curiosità, morbosità e sciacallaggio emotivo. Ho sentito alla radio che padre e madre non parteciperanno per non essere sotto i riflettori. MOSTRUOSO che siano costretti a tanto dall'invadenza degli idioti: sia quelli in piazza sia quelli che guardano famelicamente lo "spettacolo" in tv.
Ho pure poca speranza che gli idioti si esimano da fare cortei, lanciare slogan, invettive o anche solo applaudire (usanza cretina, barbara e dozzinale)


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gente, ma voi ci andreste alla cerimonia funebre di Eluana? A me sembra che la maggior parte di quelli che si affollano nelle piazze per i funerali famosi lo facciano solo per curiosità, morbosità e sciacallaggio emotivo. Ho sentito alla radio che padre e madre non parteciperanno per non essere sotto i riflettori. MOSTRUOSO che siano costretti a tanto dall'invadenza degli idioti: sia quelli in piazza sia quelli che guardano famelicamente lo "spettacolo" in tv.
> Ho pure poca speranza che gli idioti si esimano da fare cortei, lanciare slogan, invettive o anche solo applaudire (usanza cretina, barbara e dozzinale)


odio i funerali con gente che non conosce manco la persona defunta.
non riesco a leggerci nient'altro che curiosità morbosa e malsana.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gente, ma voi ci andreste alla cerimonia funebre di Eluana? A me sembra che la maggior parte di quelli che si affollano nelle piazze per i funerali famosi lo facciano solo per curiosità, morbosità e sciacallaggio emotivo. Ho sentito alla radio che padre e madre non parteciperanno per non essere sotto i riflettori. MOSTRUOSO che siano costretti a tanto dall'invadenza degli idioti: sia quelli in piazza sia quelli che guardano famelicamente lo "spettacolo" in tv.
> Ho pure poca speranza che gli idioti si esimano da fare cortei, lanciare slogan, invettive o anche solo applaudire (usanza cretina, barbara e dozzinale)


 immagino che ai funerali famosi o non 
vi saranno sempre persone "distratte " e presenzialiste _ma anche (_di veltroniana memoria)
chi è lì per rispetto, partecipazione e affetto per chi è morto e per i suoi parenti.
la madre sta molto male , per questo non parteciperà


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ai funerali famosi o non
> vi saranno sempre persone "distratte " e presenzialiste _ma anche (_di veltroniana memoria)
> chi è lì per rispetto, partecipazione e affetto per chi è morto e per i suoi parenti.
> la madre sta molto male , per questo non parteciperà


Quelli che dici tu purtroppo mi sa che si perdono nella marea di imbecilli.

Alla radio ho sentito che purtroppo anche il padre non parteciperà, dichiaratamente per non "mettersi in piazza" (alla mercè dei curiosi e degli idioti)


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quelli che dici tu purtroppo mi sa che si perdono nella marea di imbecilli.
> 
> Alla radio ho sentito che purtroppo anche il padre non parteciperà, dichiaratamente per non *"mettersi in piazza"* (alla mercè dei curiosi e degli idioti)


e di questo tutta italia deve vergognarsi.
Ho letto belle parole da parte di saviano su quest'uomo.
Che vadano a cancellare le scritte peppino boia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e di questo tutta italia deve vergognarsi.
> Ho letto belle parole da parte di saviano su quest'uomo.
> Che vadano a cancellare le scritte peppino boia.


Purtroppo il platealismo funebre è tradizione italiana.
Inoltre non si perde mai l'occasione di lanciare verdura marcia contro chi, suo malgrado, si trova alla gogna. Il grido "Morte agli assassini" è tradizione.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Mosca:
il patriarcato appoggia Beppino*


                 Mercoledì 11 febbraio 2009 14.21

Con una singolare presa di posizione sul caso di Eluana Englaro, l'arciprete Vsevolod Chaplin, portavoce del patriatrcato di Mosca, di cui è vice capo del dipartimento per le relazioni con l'estero, ha definito ingiustificato tenere in vita artificialmente per molti anni una persona che si trova in stato vegetativo, sostenendo che non si tratta di un caso di eutanasia, pratica che anche la chiesa ortodossa russa respinge come un peccato. "Certamente ci sono casi in cui non è chiaro se l'anima è ancora presente nel corpo quando da molti anni il corpo non dà segni di coscienza, anche se alcuni organi e funzioni sono ancora attivi", ha osservato Chaplin commentando il caso Englaro con l'agenzia Interfax. "In tali casi forse non bisogna sostenere per molti anni in modo artificiale il funzionamento del corpo con apparechi complicati", ha proseguito.





​


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gente, ma voi ci andreste alla cerimonia funebre di Eluana? A me sembra che la maggior parte di quelli che si affollano nelle piazze per i funerali famosi lo facciano solo per curiosità, morbosità e sciacallaggio emotivo. Ho sentito alla radio che padre e madre non parteciperanno per non essere sotto i riflettori. MOSTRUOSO che siano costretti a tanto dall'invadenza degli idioti: sia quelli in piazza sia quelli che guardano famelicamente lo "spettacolo" in tv.
> Ho pure poca speranza che gli idioti si esimano da fare cortei, lanciare slogan, invettive o anche solo applaudire (usanza cretina, barbara e dozzinale)


quoto su tutta la linea.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e di questo tutta italia deve vergognarsi.
> Ho letto belle parole da parte di saviano su quest'uomo.
> Che vadano a cancellare le scritte peppino boia.


hanno scritto sta roba?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hanno scritto sta roba?


Se hanno scritto solo quello mi sa che si sono pure contenuti


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Guardate che viviamo in un paese nel quale al papà di Eluana hanno dovuto assegnare una scorta di carabinieri...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

l'eutanasia in italia è stra praticata ma farlo alla luce del sole è impossibile.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'eutanasia in italia è stra praticata ma farlo alla luce del sole è impossibile.


 Come tante altre cose... siamo ipocriti nel midollo.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come tante altre cose... siamo ipocriti nel midollo.


e siccome son tollerante piglierei quello che ha scritto peppino boia e lo appenderei per le palle in piazza duomo


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e siccome son tollerante piglierei quello che ha scritto peppino boia e lo appenderei per le palle in piazza duomo


 Sei troppo buona!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei troppo buona!


qualche difetto dovrò pur averlo


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualche difetto dovrò pur averlo


 Vero...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guardate che viviamo in un paese nel quale al papà di Eluana hanno dovuto assegnare una scorta di carabinieri...


Già, per difenderlo dai talebani amici del nostro amico


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, *per difenderlo dai talebani* amici del nostro amico


 Quelli che amano la vita...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli che amano la vita...


 Questa è proprio una delle cose che rendono le fedi inaccettabili: la creazione di branchi estremisti che si credono giustificati a tutto in nome (col paravento) di un credo. Gli istinti peggiori giustificati da una presunta volontà superiore, da interpretare a seconda della convenienza o da farsi interpretare da altri che ti giostrano come una marionetta (Questo in particolare lo vediamo nell'Islam).
Con la scusa della "volontà divina" si compiono azioni che la semplice coscienza non permetterebbe mai. Cecità + istinto= brutalità.


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hanno scritto sta roba?


nemmeno io lo sapevo...che schifo di gente...la giusta punizione per queste persone sarebbe che a una persona a loro cara si trovasse ad essere nelle stesse condizioni di Eluana, ma poi mi dispiacerebbe che quella persona pagasse solo per essere vicina a cotanti imbecilli incivili (che è già di per se una condanna)...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gente, ma voi ci andreste alla cerimonia funebre di Eluana? A me sembra che la maggior parte di quelli che si affollano nelle piazze per i funerali famosi lo facciano solo per curiosità, morbosità e sciacallaggio emotivo. Ho sentito alla radio che padre e madre non parteciperanno per non essere sotto i riflettori. MOSTRUOSO che siano costretti a tanto dall'invadenza degli idioti: sia quelli in piazza sia quelli che guardano famelicamente lo "spettacolo" in tv.
> Ho pure poca speranza che gli idioti si esimano da fare cortei, lanciare slogan, invettive o anche solo applaudire (usanza cretina, barbara e dozzinale)


Io eviterei anche il mio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io eviterei anche il mio.


Saggia donna.

Difatti io ho espressamente lasciato detto che voglio cerimonia "minimal", non religiosa, via tutto quello che serve, anche per far sapone ed  il resto un bel falò, e le ceneri nel cesso.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io eviterei anche il mio.


Io invece il mio me lo voglio proprio godere!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io invece il mio me lo voglio proprio godere!!!


Tranquilla, ci sarai, ci sarai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E faremo in modo di presenziare pure tutti noi


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ci sarai, ci sarai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu no perchè sarai già finito nel cesso


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

Non sono neppure riuscito a vedere il telegiornale, ieri.
Come è andata, con Eluana? Ci sono state scene incresciose?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non sono neppure riuscito a vedere il telegiornale, ieri.
> Come è andata, con Eluana? Ci sono state scene incresciose?


ho evitato appositamente d guardare tg ieri.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu no perchè sarai già finito nel cesso


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


>


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------

